
The RuboCop Name Drama Redux - damagednoob
https://metaredux.com/posts/2020/06/08/the-rubocop-name-drama-redux.html
======
sukilot
I'm looking forward to the day when people are empowered to solve the root
causes of woifao problems instructions of feeling only capable of acting on
tangents. I'm looking forward to a day when "cop" is deservedly considered a
compliment by all decent people.

I'm looking forward to day when people can look more than half a word deep to
understand the meanings of words. RoboCop was a police officer who was forced
to becomenm a tool of evil by a corrupt police establishment, and overcame all
the odds to resist and dismantle the corrupt police establishment.

------
asjw
It's funny that in the name of political correctness things like this happens

it's funny because the culture that created the computer science revolution is
worth preserving, coming from the alternative side of our recent history

They were people who loved and often invented or participated to science
fiction, fantasy, building alternative words, framers and utopians, but also
people who dressed and acted weird, outcasts, minorities, that we think today
should be protected and included, they became know as "nerds" as an insult and
now it has become cool being one, even though nobody who call themselves nerd
is really a nerd, in the original meaning, as in "an eccentric human being
with a very strong lateral thinking side"

So we have daemons, dependencies, zombies, commands, kills, super users,
penetrations, abuses, firewalls, agents, webs, spiders, dragons, bitten
apples, wizards, catastrophic errors, crashes, instructions (aka orders, you
have to follow them to the letter or you'll fail, yes we also have failures)
and most of all bugs...

But! we can't have a rubocop...

------
davidlumley
Name changes of popular OSS projects feels contentious, but like anything
built on language it's inherently political and full of bias. As with
anything, it's worth striving to improve things where we can. There are a few
great examples including:

1\. FactoryGirl -> FactoryBot:
[https://github.com/thoughtbot/factory_bot/issues/921](https://github.com/thoughtbot/factory_bot/issues/921)

2\. Whitelist -> Allowlist API in Rails:
[https://github.com/rails/rails/issues/33677](https://github.com/rails/rails/issues/33677)

The irony that rather than engaging in the conversation and attempting to
understand where people are coming from, bbatsov wrote a code of conduct then
enforced it is not lost on me.

> edited for formatting

